# ttc after loss at 10+ weeks



## mummy x2

Hi ladies i was due in june 11 but sadly had a mc on nov 24th, my partner and i have decided to ttc straight away as our baby was much wanted. since the mc i have had a constant pink/blood tinged discharge which often turns brown (sorry tmi), we have been dtd despite this as my gp has ruled out any infections. well i had my period end friday just gone and have been dtd since also as i have had what looks like fertile cm, i use to ovulate quite early prior to the mc but not this early (2days/3 days afer af)....my question is, is it possible to ovulate so soon after af?


----------



## shelleney

Hi Hun.
I did some research for you, and found this:

Can I ovulate right after my period?
The answer to this is determined by how many days are in your cycle. For example, if you have a 21 day cycle ( from the beginning of one period to the beginning of another) and you bleed for 7 days, then yes, you could ovulate right after your period. This is because we know ovulation can occur 12-16 days before your next period begins, and this would put you ovulating at days 6-10 of your cycle. 

Hope that helps, Hun
xx


----------



## mummy x2

Thank you for that, i dont quite know how long my cycle is at the moment as this af is my first since my loss and my last af was in september. I use to have a 30day cycle and ovulate around cd 5-7 :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

I would say not to go on how many days your cycles were before your loss. I have spoken to many women on here whose cycles are completely different post-loss. Myself included.
So it is possible that your cycles are now a lot shorter, and that you are ovulating early in the cycle.
Sorry I cant help any more than that.
Hope you get an official answer soon
xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi hun,
Well im not sure about the anwser but.... I got my AF 27th dec after a mmc and d and c on 30th nov.... since AF lasted untill 31st then had a lil light cm bleed 1st no need for a pad tho it was just there wen I wiped but since then iv been ahving cramps and lots of cm like ovualtion, so i dunno but soo hoping my opk turn up in the post tomorrow... hope yu get an anwser! xx :thumbup:


----------



## mummy x2

Thanks ladies, it definitely feels like ov iv always known when i ov. Laura keep me updated on your situation 'fingers x'd its ov' x


----------



## lilrojo

So I really dont have an answer either, every woman is different I think. I just wanted to post because we had our losses so close together. I mc at 12 weeks on Nov 21st, Finally got my period again Dec. 21st, and now finally trying again this week, just dont know if I will ovulate like normal or not.. I have no idea, first mc... Keep me posted though on what you are going through.. I cant believe how many women out there are going through the exact same thing as me.. I was alos due in June... hoping now to be due in the fall or winter... Fingers crossed for you and best of luck!!


----------



## mummy x2

lilrojo wow our dates are so close my af started on the 20th....will defo keep you updated and keep me posted on your situation aswell x


----------



## lilrojo

Wow, that is really close... if you don't mind me asking was this your first loss, this was my second pregnancy, but first loss, I have a daughter who is 17 months old, thank the lord for her to help me through this, just thought I would ask. Also are you trying again this month or waiting... I just hope my body has returned to normal... would love to keep in touch!!!


----------



## mummy x2

This is my second loss had a m/c in aug also...fell almost straight away with this one. I have 2ds's also i am so greatful for them! I am tryin this month just dont know when as im not sure if i am ov'ing or not :/...I would love to keep in touch also! x


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> This is my second loss had a m/c in aug also...fell almost straight away with this one. I have 2ds's also i am so greatful for them! I am tryin this month just dont know when as im not sure if i am ov'ing or not :/...I would love to keep in touch also! x

Yes I have no idea when Im o'ing either... I think any day now.. but not sure as this is the first time after af that we are trying... all this is just so frustrating...


----------



## mummy x2

I think last time i tried before my af came and got pregnant too soon, this time i waited for my first af even though we were'nt being careful before:blush:. Went to the gp about my blood tinged cm and they havent got a clue what it is so dp and i will just carry on dtd, apparently my cm definitley looks like fertile cm atm so fingers x'd. Are you doing any sort of charting or using opk's? or are you just going with the flow? x


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> I think last time i tried before my af came and got pregnant too soon, this time i waited for my first af even though we were'nt being careful before:blush:. Went to the gp about my blood tinged cm and they havent got a clue what it is so dp and i will just carry on dtd, apparently my cm definitley looks like fertile cm atm so fingers x'd. Are you doing any sort of charting or using opk's? or are you just going with the flow? x

We tried after this first loss right away but I never ended up pregnant which is fine with me cuz now i know im fine and back to normal.. I started using opks but havent recieved a positive and I would normally be oing any day now before the miscarriage.. just dont know if my body is so messed up that it will o late or what the deal is.. hoping for a pos tho! what about you?


----------



## mummy x2

Iv never used opk's, i always charted my cm. Think that is what i'll be sticking to this time also, i think its wise to wait a cycle before ttc properly :thumbup:...we'll just have to wait and see if you get a positive and my cm changes at some point, hopefully this will be the month both our bodies get back to normal :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah lately i have been feeling really wet... tmi sorry but when i check like in the bathroom there is never anything there so my body is so weird right now... but I will def stay positive and hopeful.. continue testing and hopefully get that pos... and def keep bding as much as possible... we will def have to keep in touch.. nice having someone in the same place as me.. fingers crossed for you.. no change in your cm yet im guessing...


----------



## lilrojo

hey just thought I would update... got a pos. opk today finally after many negs... fingers crossed i will have my positive this month... how r u?


----------



## mummy x2

hey thats great!..keep bd'ing i'll have my fingers x'd for you!..my cm is now no longer blood tinged and i have ov pains sore boobies and still bd'ing often, hopefully we will get our +'s this month and we could be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I sure hope so.. took another opk today at the same time as yesterday and still pos.. and another one 4hrs later so I think i caught my surge just in the right time.. when will you be testing for preg.. i think i will on the 17th or 18th.. af due on the 19th or 20th..
fingers crossed for you too...keep in touch.. love to be bump buddies after all we have been through..


----------



## mummy x2

Hey i still have fingers x'd for us both, my cm is still the same so i ordered some opk's hopefully i'll know where i am very soon... im going to try and test as late as poss even though i ordered some pg tests aswell :blush:...How are things with you today? x


----------



## choccy cookie

shelleney said:


> I would say not to go on how many days your cycles were before your loss. I have spoken to many women on here whose cycles are completely different post-loss. Myself included.
> So it is possible that your cycles are now a lot shorter, and that you are ovulating early in the cycle.
> Sorry I cant help any more than that.
> Hope you get an official answer soon
> xx

yes i agree. my cycle was 32 days before i had m/c but am now 28 days. i had m/s in august last year and have been trying (without ovulation kits) ever since with no luck. i have just started using the ovulation testing kits so hope this will be the month!! wish me luck :) x


----------



## mummy x2

Iv always fallen pg without ov kits but i dont know whats happening with my body atm so they may come in handy!...

Good luck also and fingers x'd for you x


----------



## lilrojo

choccy cookie said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> I would say not to go on how many days your cycles were before your loss. I have spoken to many women on here whose cycles are completely different post-loss. Myself included.
> So it is possible that your cycles are now a lot shorter, and that you are ovulating early in the cycle.
> Sorry I cant help any more than that.
> Hope you get an official answer soon
> xx
> 
> yes i agree. my cycle was 32 days before i had m/c but am now 28 days. i had m/s in august last year and have been trying (without ovulation kits) ever since with no luck. i have just started using the ovulation testing kits so hope this will be the month!! wish me luck :) xClick to expand...

Good Luck Fxed this is your month!! and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> Hey i still have fingers x'd for us both, my cm is still the same so i ordered some opk's hopefully i'll know where i am very soon... im going to try and test as late as poss even though i ordered some pg tests aswell :blush:...How are things with you today? x

Hey I am doing well, got another positive opk today, so thinking its maybe my surge coming down.. I too have preg tests sitting in the bathroom which will make waiting so hard... we have been bding every night this last week and last night but starting to get tired of the every nigth routine haha.. I'm pretty sure our bases are well covered.. what cd are you on now.. im on cd19
Fxed for us that this will our month!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummy x2

Well i dont know what is going on but i did a pg test this morning instead of an opk and it has 2 lines! ones faint but its definitley a line! isnt it too soon for anything to show up?:shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

where are you at in your cycle.. how many days post o are you


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey Mummyx2 and lilrojo - i am so sorry for your losses and really wanted to message too becuase my dates are very similiar to you both! I had my mmc at 11 weeks on 15th nov, followed by a d&c on 19th and got my first af on 20th dec. this was my first pregnancy and i was due on 8th june. my af lasted about 7-10 days, although the last couple of of days just brownish spotting. i really dont know when i ovulated, i usually can go easily by my CM but this month it seemed to go from dry, to abundant thick type (tmi!!) to dry again - so i dont know if i got the ewcm. this all happened between 5th jan and 9th jan....

really cant believe that all three of us went thru the exact same thing in nov.... such a horrible time. 

re. my cycles pre-mmc, they were about 28-30 days per month and regular as clockwork! not sure what they will be like now though.

hope u are both doing well, and although im sorry this happened to both of u, in a way its kind of comforting to know other people went thru the samw thing i did, and its scary that it is so common. hope we all have healthy pregnancies soon... :) xo


----------



## mummy x2

I couldnt tell you how many days post ov i am but i had the ewcm 3days after af which was the 27th..did another test this morning and its + again! im on cd24 of a possible 30day cycle.

welcome buttercup, i am sorry for your loss its so nice (but not nice iykwim) to have ladies in the same boat as me that i can relate to...did you start ttc straight after the mmc?


----------



## buttercup_82

hey there, thanks mummyx2, i know what u mean :) 

yes we did start ttc straight away - well, that being said we have only dtd twice since my af stopped - firstly becuase i didnt know when i was ovulating (opk kept coming up negative and cm all over the place!) and secondly because i was worried it would be sore since d&c....

the first month of trying we got pregnant straight away - so this is really only our 2nd month of trying, although as i said there we onyl did it twice, so feel like i havent really tried at all! 

now im confused again - just back from the loo and i have some creamy cm and a bit of what looks like ewcm! so from the 4th jan roughly, its went from dry/yellowy to thick white creamy (sorry bout tmi...) to dry again yesterday to thick creamy today?! i am on cd23 today...ahh! any ideas??


----------



## mummy x2

Iv always had creamy cm mixed with my ewcm when i was ov'ing so id carry on bd'ing as much as you can, i know what you mean about being worried about it being sore. You could be ov'ing late?! All of this tct lark is very confusing! And it doesnt help that when things go wrong our bodies go haywire. I now have fingers and toes crossed for all of us x


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome buttercup... I do agree that it is comforting having others that can relate almost exactly to what you are going through.. I got my af on Dec 21st.. so one day later.. on ov on sat the 8th which would have been cd19 I believe, a few days later than before but not many.. My cycles were normally 29 days before my mc.. first one after was 30days.. we also starting ttc again right away but it wasnt meant to be which is ok now I know my body is back to normal so to say.. I am 4dpo as I got pos opk on the 7th and the 8th.. so I caught my surge right on.. fxed for all of us..


----------



## mummy x2

UPDATE: did a fr and cb and got my bfp....going to have my levels checked tomorrow to double check:shhh::shhh:im keeping this one quiet for now...

how are you ladies doing?any news?


----------



## lilrojo

:happydance::happydance:Oh really congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!! Hope this bean sticks!! Nothing here yet.. havent tested yet.. might tom but not sure, may be too early yet.. we wil see... I will be 9dpo tomorrow.. if I take it I will let you know... I think it may be too early though but you never know I guess...


----------



## mummy x2

I thought mine would be too early :shrug:...but i ov'd btween the 2nd and the 5th i think...

Keep me posted i will be staying in this forum for a while...x


----------



## garrickbaby

Hello ladies, 

Can i join in this group. I loss my son at 24weeks, a year and a half ago and we just decided to ttc last week. 
My doc put me on pregesterone to bring on my period because i'm so irregular du e to PCOS. So i took my first dose last night and then after I get my period I will be on clomid. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mummy x2

Hey garrickbaby,
welcome...We'll be here for you through your journey also, im sorry to here about your loss.

Are you actively ttc or do you have to wait until you are on the clomid? x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi, Greatzzz!!! :happydance: an u tell us your syptoms? xx


----------



## mummy x2

Thanks hun, its weird i have no symptoms :shrug:....none at all...but then again iv never really had symptoms until around 8weeks with all of my pregnancies. x


----------



## garrickbaby

Thanks Mummy x2, We going to wait until we can offically start the clomid. Hopefully that will be by the end of this month.


----------



## mummy x2

Couldnt help myself doing another test today and its come out negative :cry: x


----------



## lilrojo

oh hun Im so sorry to hear that... its so unfair when that happens to us.. havent we been through enough heartache... well we are all here for you if you need to talk..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy x2

Af due today, no sign as of yet and no feelings of it coming :wacko:


----------



## Eternal

well thats a good sign ... stressful though ... when you going to test again?


----------



## mummy x2

Im too scared to test again:cry:, i think i'll wait a week x


----------



## lilrojo

hope she stays away for you.. tested yesterday and today.. which I know may still be early.. but got negatives.. today is 11dpo.. af due on sat... so annoying..


----------



## mummy x2

fingers x'd for you too...i hope that bfn turns into a bfp:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks... I hope it does too.. and I hope af stays away for you!! I think either I implanted today or af is on her way though.. had the tiniest bit of pink on the tp earlier, nothing else since.. a bit of cramping so we shall see.. If nothing I will retest in a couple days.. probaby Friday..


----------



## lilrojo

Hey lady, how are you doing.. any sign of the witch.. she showed up today for me.. so onto the next cycle.. this is such crap.. I was one of the ones who just got preg on their first try, now since the mc nothing.. starting to tick me off.. haha.. ugh oh well Feb will be it.. I just know it.. my body must just not be ready yet.. so is the witch shows we can still be bump buddies!
Fxed she wont for you though!


----------



## mummy x2

Hey hunny, awww the witch hasnt got me yet, i have cramps and am checking ALL the time but nothing...fingers crossed for feb though!! im not hopeful for me as i feel like im coming on so we will still be able to be bump buddies:hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Fx'd for you Mummy x2

x


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> Hey hunny, awww the witch hasnt got me yet, i have cramps and am checking ALL the time but nothing...fingers crossed for feb though!! im not hopeful for me as i feel like im coming on so we will still be able to be bump buddies:hugs:

Ha, well im hopeful for you still!! would love a bump buddy but would love you to be preg instead... At least im out of limbo waiting for my af to show.. she is here and now i can plan for next month.. Fxed for both of us.. and let me know what happens.. if she comes or not.. 
Thansk for the :hugs:!
:hugs:to you too..


----------



## Spoomie

lilrojo said:


> So I really dont have an answer either, every woman is different I think. I just wanted to post because we had our losses so close together. I mc at 12 weeks on Nov 21st, Finally got my period again Dec. 21st, and now finally trying again this week, just dont know if I will ovulate like normal or not.. I have no idea, first mc... Keep me posted though on what you are going through.. I cant believe how many women out there are going through the exact same thing as me.. I was alos due in June... hoping now to be due in the fall or winter... Fingers crossed for you and best of luck!!

Wow, we are (sadly) so so similar; I miscarried on November 21st at 12 weeks and 1 day. I am really struggling to cope and am dreading early June next year if I'm not pregnant by then. I got my period December 24th (Merry Christmas!) even though I had convinced myself that I would be pregnant straight away and be annoying my GP by not having a clear date for LMP to calculate dates by (after a previous miscarriage at 6 weeks 3 days I was pregnant with my beautiful son only 1 cycle later). It wasn't to be and I'm now waiting to see if this is my month.


----------



## lilrojo

Wow, we are (sadly) so so similar; I miscarried on November 21st at 12 weeks and 1 day. I am really struggling to cope and am dreading early June next year if I'm not pregnant by then. I got my period December 24th (Merry Christmas!) even though I had convinced myself that I would be pregnant straight away and be annoying my GP by not having a clear date for LMP to calculate dates by (after a previous miscarriage at 6 weeks 3 days I was pregnant with my beautiful son only 1 cycle later). It wasn't to be and I'm now waiting to see if this is my month.[/QUOTE]


Sadly I have found a few women who are in the same boat as us.. mummyx2 was the first.. It makes it easier to know there are others in the same boat going through the same thing at pretty much the same moment.. I had just turned 12weeks but had been bleeding pretty much since I was 5 or 6 weeks.. second pregnancy.. my first was successful and I have an 18 month old daughter... I was also convinced I was going to be pregnant straight away but she..(the witch) got me Dec 21st.. 4 weeks after.. tried again Jan.. and thought for sure that was it.. but af showed yesterday.. which really p*ssed me off.. Im one of the ones that gets preg on their first try.. annoying.. but now things seemed to have changed.. when I got pregnant last time it was with one time having sex.. my cycle is 29-30 days.. so try again in Feb. the first week should be ovulation.. so cant wait.. and hopefully this part of the journey will be over..

What about you... what dpo are you at..when is af due again.. would love to share this journey if you want to.. Fxed for your positive.. and much :dust::dust::dust: to you and us all!! :hugs:


----------



## mummy x2

Af got me today, cd 32, my cycles are very messed up :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> Af got me today, cd 32, my cycles are very messed up :cry:

:hugs: Im sorry hun, it will be ok, I can understand how they will be off, our bodies have gone through alot... Im surprised mine are pretty much back to normal, but Im still not pregnant.. so hoping this will be month.. well Feb.. your not too far behind me.. maybe we can both celebrate our BFPs in Feb!! Im on CD3.. ugh cant wait for this week to be over..


----------



## Spoomie

Hi lilrojo

Thanks for replying, I have never posted here before but it is strangely comforting to 'meet' with you, albeit a virtual meeting. Here's my resume....

My beautiful son is just over 2, he has been such a comfort during this time but the empty pain is still so great. Until about an hour ago I was actually on cd29, but now it's turned out to be cd1 as I just got my period. It seems we are virtually twins on different continents! BD timing was spot on this month and temp stayed high until yesterday so I was hoping against hope despite a BFN at 12dpo and 14dpo - fool that I am. I too was surprised that my cycle has returned to its regular pattern so soon as the physical, as well as emotional trauma of the miscarriage was massive. Before my son was born I had previously miscarried at 6 weeks and the two experiences were poles apart. Unlike you, I had had no bleeding throughout the pregnancy and had really started to think we were home and dry especially as we saw a heartbeat on an early scan at 7 weeks. Not sure how old you are but time is definitely not on my side, I am 42, very fit and healthy, but 42 nonetheless. Praying that my precious little lost one was not my last chance. 

You take care and roll on ovulation day!


----------



## mummy x2

Hey spoomie welcome, its nice that there are more of us to share this journey, i have 2 ds's aged 5 and 3, 2 previous mc :(....have you started testing yet? or is it too early?

update again for me, af has not come, had pink cm thins morning which i thought was af and has now completely gone :wacko:....docs appointment is now needed x


----------



## lilrojo

Spoomie said:


> Hi lilrojo
> 
> Thanks for replying, I have never posted here before but it is strangely comforting to 'meet' with you, albeit a virtual meeting. Here's my resume....
> 
> My beautiful son is just over 2, he has been such a comfort during this time but the empty pain is still so great. Until about an hour ago I was actually on cd29, but now it's turned out to be cd1 as I just got my period. It seems we are virtually twins on different continents! BD timing was spot on this month and temp stayed high until yesterday so I was hoping against hope despite a BFN at 12dpo and 14dpo - fool that I am. I too was surprised that my cycle has returned to its regular pattern so soon as the physical, as well as emotional trauma of the miscarriage was massive. Before my son was born I had previously miscarried at 6 weeks and the two experiences were poles apart. Unlike you, I had had no bleeding throughout the pregnancy and had really started to think we were home and dry especially as we saw a heartbeat on an early scan at 7 weeks. Not sure how old you are but time is definitely not on my side, I am 42, very fit and healthy, but 42 nonetheless. Praying that my precious little lost one was not my last chance.
> 
> You take care and roll on ovulation day!

Hi, no problem it is comforting to know there is someone is the same spot as you.. I have one daugher who is 18 months old, well will be the 31st.. I also saw my baby's hearbeat at about 7 weeks, due to the spotting I was having, then my mind was eased and the spotting seemed to stop, for a bit.. then came back, I was hoping to make it to my appt which was a week away but never did.. my cycles have pretty much gone back to normal now as well, between 29-30 days.. I thought they say you are more fertile after a mc.. well seems to be the opposite for me.. hoping Feb is my month.. been trying since Dec so hopefully my body is finally ready.. 

I am a firm believer in the fact that everything happens for a reason.. hard to accept that because I was so in love with this my 2nd baby but I do believe there had to have been something wrong.. I am 24 so still have plenty of time to have more children, but that never changes the fact that I have suffered a loss, and will forever be changed... I would love to go through this journey with you and I hope we both will have our BFP in Feb.. now its just the wait to ovulation day.. then to our BFPs!!

Have a great weekend...:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> Hey spoomie welcome, its nice that there are more of us to share this journey, i have 2 ds's aged 5 and 3, 2 previous mc :(....have you started testing yet? or is it too early?
> 
> update again for me, af has not come, had pink cm thins morning which i thought was af and has now completely gone :wacko:....docs appointment is now needed x

You may want to wait and see for a couple days.. But if your concerned then dont.. thats how my af has been starting for me.. really light, barely there spotting first.. then the next day heavier... so I hope she shows for you... if you go to the dr. I hope you get some good news.. you certainly deserve it.. let us know..

Fxed for you... still! Hope you have a great weekend..


----------



## glaciergirl

Hey! I think I am also following a similar timing to you guys 
Had my D&C on November 17th, and af arrived on Dec 20th. We started ttc after that but sadly af arrived on Jan 15th. I was absolutely devastated and the day after when I got back from holiday my sister told me that she was 3 months pregnant after ttc since last June. I was shocked and really cried a lot - but she was brilliant, sensitive and really inspiring for me to be positive about it. 

I start counselling on tuesday (as psychologically I am really struggling with dealing with it) and have even starting going back to the gym now to get those endorphins going! I think a big part of us conceiving so quickly the first time around was having lots of sex at least 8-9 days before ovulation and being really relaxed. So - we are right now bd-ing every other day now in preparation for next week (i might ovulate cd13) and hoping for the best. I am also fighting cystitis right now which really sucks but on cranberry supplements and tons of water as I don't want any more antibiotics....

Good luck to all of us and hoping for BFPs for all of us in Feb!!

xx


----------



## lilrojo

welcome Glaciergirl, my af got me Jan 19th, not sure when I will ovulate yet.. sometime the first week of Feb.. or first weekend.. will be testing around the 19th of Feb.. Fxed for you!! Hoping Feb is good to us all.. and our bodies are ready to be pregnant again..


----------



## Spoomie

That's a lovely thought, that all our bodies are ready to be pregnant again. My heart certainly is. Please God. I started seeing a herbalist about 6 weeks ago and have every confidence in her, especially as her potions taste ghastly, they must be good for me! Also going to try to follow Sperm meets egg plan (or Egg meets sperm plan - not sure which way round it is, but does it really matter?!) as that is supposed to produce good results for women who have recently miscarried. Here's to some bouncing October babies


----------



## lilrojo

Yes my heart is as well, I believe but maybe god knows best for me.. I believe things happen for a reason and when they are supposed to.. so hopefully feb will be my time.. We are onto the fun part, the actual trying part again so that is nice, should be next weekn/end sometime that I ovulate so started last night again.. covering all my bases this time around.. I not looking forward to my next tww though, but im feeling good about this month.. i beleive im ready, mind and body wise.. Fxed for you as well.. hope you get your BFP.. and all your hard work pays off..


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, how are you all doing... havent heard much from any of you.. just thought I would check in to see how you were.. Im due in o in about 2-3 days now.. so lots of bding going on here.. hoping for a Feb BFP.. Hope your all doing well.. Fxed and good luck!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Lilrojo (et al!)

I was thinking about you earlier! Ditto, I'm on CD12 and expect to ovulate tomorrow or Thursday. Not sure if I said in an earlier post, but I'm trying to follow Sperm meets egg plan to the letter this month as it's supposed to give a higher than average chance of conceiving post-miscarriage. That, in addition to potions from my herbalist, pre-seed, temping, opks, juicing grapefruit every day and robitussin, it's a wonder I have chance to get anything else done  Would be so fantastic to get a February BFP as it's my birthday next month and it would really lift my spirits. Having said that, I had a bit of a Damascus moment this morning while I was feeling sorry for myself, I became acutely aware that if I don't snap out of this then I'm in danger of not enjoying my beautiful little boy to the full while I put too much energy into mourning the sibling I so wanted him to have. Reminder to self: I am truly blessed. Stay in touch x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey, yeah thought I would check in since I have a moment of free time.. haha... ticker says 1 day to o.. getting excited.. had EWCM yesterday so we were back at dtd last night... been dtd everyother day since cd8.. now waiting to see if I get a pos Opk today.. should be today or tomorrow.. then we can wait out the TWW together.. haha.. Well Good luck and Fxed for us both to get a BFP for Feb.. the 13th is my husbands bday so hopefully I can give him a late bday gift..


----------



## Spoomie

Hi

I got a + opk yesterday afternoon and evening but as my temp didn't rise this morning I guess I am ovulating today. I had been feeling optimistic till now and then the feeling of living on tenterhooks for the next 2 weeks, filled with hope and doubt all at the same time, returned. I have a nagging worry that it won't happen due to a distinct lack of ewcm this month. In fact, it has been noticeably absent since the m/c apart from the very first month. Hope I'm worrying needlessly and the pre-seed will compensate. How are you, have you ovulated yet? Everything crossed.....well - almost everything ....... that we both get good news around Feb 17th x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey there, nope havent ovulated yet.. still having EWCM tho.. I didnt have much last month either, now it seems to be returning.. yay! Did a opk today and still was neg.. but should be pos in the next few days... last cycle got it on day 18, today is day 16, changed my ticker to go with my days.. cycle is usually 29-30days so i switched it to 30days.. wait and see.. i think my lp is shorter now those.. not sure.. thinking its like 12 days now.. But good luck happy you got your pos.. will keep you posted..


----------



## Spoomie

Hi lilrojo, any sign of a + opk yet? Also, how are you other ladies doing?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Spoomie, nope no sign yet.. on cd19.. last month got a pos days 18-20... this time nothing yet.. Im thinking that maybe it didnt work this month.. using the digitals and its hard to know, some ppl they dont work for and maybe this cycle its me..not sue will keep testing until I run out.. my chest has been hurting and that usually only happens when I'm preg. big give away last time that and heartburn.. so there is a possibility wont know till next week sometime.. Fxed they just didnt work.. who knows so frustrating.. will keep you posted tho.. just keeping on the bding everyother night.. have been since cd8 right after af ended so should catch it.. tonight off and back at it again tom night..

Good luck keep me posted on how your doing.. and symptoms??


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies just thought I would update.. finally got my smiley opk yesterday! yay.. so im 1dpo.. how are all of you..


----------



## Spoomie

Go for it lilrojo, we don't expect to hear from you for the next few days as you'll be busy 

Personally I'm 5dpo and already analysing my chart for signs, even though I know there won't BE any! Trying to stay resolute that I will categorically ignore anything vaguely resembling a symptom and not get excited if my temperature stays up, because I am an intelligent woman and I know that's what it's supposed to do for 13 days anyway!!! 

Catch you soon x


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. only at night.. on here in the day yet.. :) but I am going for it.. did another opk today and it was negative so my surge was less than 24hrs this time around.. I was about ready to give up though.. not sure when I will test prob the 17-18th... Im not ssing either wait it out and see.. 

Good luck hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies  
Can I join? I do have a thread over in the group area but I would like to take part with other women who have experienced what I have. I had a miscarriage in sept a week and half after a positive, then I had a miscarriage dec 6 (my daughter first birthday sniffles) We were going to wait until next month to try near the three month wait but after talking tonight we are going to try now. Which is great timing bc I'm due to ovulate in the next day or so  So even though it was a quick decsion I have not missed the boat woot. 

Wishing the rest of you tons of lucky bubbles in your journeys to be pregnant and become a mama.


----------



## lilrojo

Hello Duffy, of course you can join.. were all trying to achieve the same thing in the end after going through a loss.. I mc at 12 weeks in Nov. this was my 2nd preg. I have a daughter who is 18 months old.. having her has helped wonders, which I'm sure you know already.. we tried straight away, dont think i ovulated though in dec.. then jan just didnt catch i guess.. but now were hoping on a Feb BFP..

Good luck to you as well.. cant wait to hear of your positive!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Duffy

Welcome to the forum none of us wishes we were members of :-( Like Lilrojo, I miscarried at 12 weeks late November and I have a 2 year old son. Our situations and dates are so similar that I have joked with her we are twins on different continents and while we both have the same digits in our age, she's 24 and I'm 42.......clearly we are not twins!!! 

The time is right when it feels right for you so if that's this month then fingers crossed for you that it happens quickly. For obvious reasons we decided not to wait any longer than was absolutely necessary and I was totally convinced I'd be pregnant even before my first period - partly because I was pregnant with my son within 6 weeks of a previous miscarriage and partly because I couldn't bear the thought that I wouldn't be. Obviously that didn't happen and emotionally the disappointment put me right back to square 1, so just be prepared for that. I'm now 6dpo on my 3rd ovulation since the m/c and trying to stay relaxed......


----------



## Duffy

Lilrojo, my 14 month daughter was my savior with my miscarriages I love her dearly and thank my lucky stars she went full term. Our babes are close in age too that cool  Well last night was 2 night of beding I took a ovulation test this morning and its showing a faint line so anytime the egg will drop and I got plenty of man eggs there hahaha  

We are keeping this a secret I live with my mom (she is divorced/needs my help) and we won't be telling her until 4-5 months in , then family 6 months in since that is when I started to show with Karissa. I hope this decison brings joy and not pain but we are handling it privately between me and oh. I hope you get your positive soon too sweetie. 

Spoomie, Oh wow that is really similar  I know I'm kind of wondering if I will be delayed with getting pregnant. After the first miscarriage we waited for one normal period then tried and we got pregnant but that resulted in another miscarriage. This time I waited longer I'm taking prenatels and eating a better cut back on soda and I'm quiting smoking too. So we will see if that makes a difference.


----------



## mummy x2

hey ladies iv not been on in a while, trying to get my head around last months cycle, have i missed much and how are you all getting along? x


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> hey ladies iv not been on in a while, trying to get my head around last months cycle, have i missed much and how are you all getting along? x

Hey hun..hope you are feeling better and happy to hear from you.. I am doing quite well.. 5-6dpo.. testing on Fri at 10-11dpo.. af due on or around Tues I think.. not sure this cycle im thinking will be diff from last.. hopin for my BFP.. feeling good so far.. have symptoms but trying not to read too much into them..

Hope you have a great Valentines day... and hope to hear from you soon.. but take the time that you need and we will be here for you when you are ready to come back.. have you stopped TTC then for now?

:hugs:


----------



## mummy x2

Hey thankyou,
Im feeling much better just hoping my cycles are going to even out soon, we've started ttc straight after my last af, i was confused as to wether to count af from when i started bleeding then stopped then started again or to count it from the second time i started and didnt stop :wacko:...its all sooo confusing.


Are you still having symptoms? what are they?, iv had a few but im not hopeful this month as im 10dpo and have period type cramps, i just know she's on her way x


----------



## lilrojo

I do still have "symptoms" but im really trying not to read too much into them.. and im 7-8dpo... I actually tested yesterday at 6dpo and think I saw a really faint line but its obviously way to early to say for sure yes or no... it was also a blue dye test as I dont want to use my FRERs yet.. but hoping its the start of my BFP... wait and see I guess... dont want to get too hopeful yet.. ya know.. so waiting it out.. since its still sooo early.. 

I hope af stays away for you hun.. you have been through so much.. Good luck..and let me know.. any symptoms??


----------



## mummy x2

Af got me today after 4 + pg tests :cry:...cycles gone from 32days to 29, maybe its settling bk into my normal cycle (i really hope so)...

oh well i will be bd'ing alot more next month, put a smile on dp face lol x


----------



## Spoomie

Hi lilrojo, mummyx2 and duffy

Hope you well, sorry to hear your news mummyx2. I posted this excerpt below in 2ww and ttc after loss but thought I'd update you guys personally and see what your thoughts are.....I'll be testing tomorrow, depending on my bbt tomorrow am. Several people on the 2ww forum thought the cold symptoms were a good sign. I have heard that this can be a positive thing, but pretty sure mine feels like a cold. Then again, I guess that cold symptoms WOULD feel pretty much like a cold!!! Just trying to protect myself from disappointment I think. Nervous.

Anyway....I am due to test tomorrow and appear to have the perfect chart to fit my 28 day cycle, except for the fact that I have been sneezing/runny nose the past couple of days which leads me to believe that my high temps are not true, rather the result of a cold. It feels very cruel to have it at exactly the time I'd be expecting my temp to fall as I keep looking at my chart and thinking how beautiful it is! I had promised myself that I would not spend the whole LP symptom spotting and I have been very good but I have had a confusing 2WW as I had ovulation type pain all day at 6dpo and a big dip at 11dpo, both of which I COULD interpret as implantation signs but probably neither of them are. Trying to decide whether it will be less disappointing to get a - HPT or to wait for my period to show (which is hard as it alwasy takes me back to the m/c - TMI) So, here's my glorious looking chart, any wisdom gratefully received, sorry to go on! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fe52c


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Mummy, Im so sorry, you have had such a tough time.. Im 9dpo today, and waiting it out for now.. had very faint pos.. but a few specks of blook on tp a few mins ago.. hoping the witch don't come early.. haven't had any signs of her.. wishing you luck spoomie.. and myself..


----------



## Spoomie

Temp drop this am, so sad. Think I'll be lying low for a few days :-( Hoping for good things for you lilrojo x


----------



## Spoomie

I'm out ladies, see you next month :-( x


----------



## lilrojo

Spoomie said:


> I'm out ladies, see you next month :-( x

So Sorry...:hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Spoomie, hugs.


----------



## spellfairy

Spoomie said:


> I'm out ladies, see you next month :-( x

you on day 6 now spommie? we should keep each other company? mummy- i concieved sept lost in jan and like ur previous posts i think i was similar dates to you? are we all on for march bfp?
:happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

So af came and got me too ladies... feb 18th as well.. day 5 here and she should be on her way out soon.. hope your all doing well... I have decided that during the ttc part of this month I taking a break from here.. try to relax and let things happen naturally.. but heres hoping we all catch or March BFPs and get Nov-Dec babies!! 

looks like were still twins spoomie.. lol!


----------



## Duffy

I'm still waiting to test but I don't have high hopes for this month but we see....


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Duffy.. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## mummy x2

hello ladies, 
how are we? im sorry im pretty cheerful today even though after a 29day cycle which has gone dwn from 32 i am still having af on cd 6....my body is well and truely messed up! i dont think im ov'ing to be honest so i think dp and i will be giving up from now.

hope you all get a bfp very soon x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey hun.. why dont you think your oving.. take the time you need.. im taking a break from bnb, not not ttc.. I want another baby more than anything.. not stopping yet.. maybe a few months I will try BCP to regulate if no BFP.. by then..maybe talk to your dr about it all.. see what they say..

and thanks hun good luck.. it was great getting to know you as we were preg and mc the same time..


----------



## laura_2010

:wacko:Hi all...
Im thinking im not ovualting as well..... I have ewcm around the time.. and my opk's are almost pos last month... but this months AF was very heavy and clotty (tmi) and ewcm?? :wacko:
Im hoping that was a good clear out as my other AF have been 3-4days and kinda light n no ewcm..
AF 18th and still ere today i think its on it way out tho :thumbup:
But Im thining should I just take-a-break 
How else can you tell your ovulating?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey laura2010, not sure you really can know for sure.. some people feel it.. I use opks, the digital ones, and the first time got 3 pos, and last cycle only had 1 pos.. using them again this month.. I think I would call the dr and tell them your concern and see what they think.. i believe they can do tests to see if your ovulating or not.. and if not give you clomid.. 

thats what i would do I guess, call the dr... sorry not much help


----------



## mummy x2

Hey ladies im bk, dp and i havent been ttc but not preventing ... i have finally ov'd (woohoo), not sure which day though lol. how are you all doing? 

Quick question though, if my last af was the 17th feb and i dont know when i ov'd when would it be safe to test? im due next af on the 17th again and couldnt help but test this am (got a vvv faint +) im just not sure if its too early? what do you think?


----------



## lilrojo

mummy x2 said:


> Hey ladies im bk, dp and i havent been ttc but not preventing ... i have finally ov'd (woohoo), not sure which day though lol. how are you all doing?
> 
> Quick question though, if my last af was the 17th feb and i dont know when i ov'd when would it be safe to test? im due next af on the 17th again and couldnt help but test this am (got a vvv faint +) im just not sure if its too early? what do you think?

Hey hun happy your back!! I would think it may be a bit early but then what do I know.. haha.. Im due for af on the 21st.. had it on the 18th of Feb.. and oing today acutally just got my pos opk! i would just wait and test again in a few days.. :hugs:


----------



## mummy x2

Hey ladies, I think it may have been very very early when i last tested its taken some willpower not to test again until today, and i got my bfp on a clear blue digi :happydance: im currently doing that dance around my house lol....how are you ladies doing this cycle? x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey hunny.. congrats... so happy for you.. hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months... Im in the tww so we will.. see the end of this week.. hoping for a positive.. we will see thou..


----------



## mummy x2

Good luck hun, keep me posted I'd love us to still be bump buddies x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks hun.. me too.. seems like everyone is getting preg.. lol.. im aroudn 7-8dpo.. so prob testing on Sat.. will keep you posted... :)


----------



## lilrojo

So hun just thought I would let you know af got me.. onto cycle 4 after my mc... fxed i get a 2011 baby!! or a even a New year Baby.. hope you still want to be bump buddies even if I dont get my pos till later.. no clue what cd im on.. or when next af is due.. but hoping this is my month..


----------



## Spoomie

Big congrats mummyx2. 

Hey lilrojo, hope you're ok. I'm now 3dpo, we'll see. Starting to get draining now. After my last m/c I was pregnant within 6 weeks with my little boy, so this was NOT what the script said should happen :-(


----------



## lilrojo

Spoomie said:


> Big congrats mummyx2.
> 
> Hey lilrojo, hope you're ok. I'm now 3dpo, we'll see. Starting to get draining now. After my last m/c I was pregnant within 6 weeks with my little boy, so this was NOT what the script said should happen :-(



Hey hun, Im doing ok.. af showed again this last cycle which really bummed me out.. seems like its taking forever now.. I totally get the draining part.. I feel it at times too.. Im one of those who got preg both times on their first try.. first time got my daughter and second mc.. so this is really frustrating for me and my cycles are just crazy.. with lots of spotting before actual flow.. what cycle are you on now?? Im on 4 after my mc.. hoping that not knowing anything will help me relax although I have no clue when next af is due.. but oh well i guess.. I feel a bit more relaxed already.. just dtd and trying to have fun..:hugs: keep me posted!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey guys.. I ovulate today.. will keep you all posted on what happens at the end of it.. Good luck ladies.. 

Mummy Hope your doing well..


----------



## mummy x2

Hey ladies...sorry not been on in a while my charger for my laptop broke, but just letting you kno that me and bump are doing great...how are you all doing? I have fingers and toes crossed for you all especially you 'lilrojo' as I am still waiting for a bump buddy :) ...xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey mummy happy everything is going so well for you and your bump... how far along are you now.. do you have facebook.. if you do you should pm your name so we can stay in touch a bit better.. I have always felt the closest to you as we both had our losses so close.. and im back in the tww for my 5th cycle after my loss.. will keep you posted yet.. :) and i will need you for my bump buddy too.. :) Happy to hear from you..


----------



## lilrojo

Well Mummy it took awhile but Im finnaly able to be your bump buddy!!


----------



## mummy x2

Ahh so excited...I dnt have facebook at the minute but I will set one up when I get my laptop back up and running...do you have any symptoms or anything yet? X


----------



## lilrojo

Not too many sypmtoms.. but a few.. peeing a lot more... hungry... boobs are sore.. and a bit of on off nasuea.. how about you how are you... how far along are you now..


----------



## lilrojo

So miscarrying.. so no more bump buddy..


----------



## Spoomie

Hey lilrojo

I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. I know that our stories have run in parallel - early scan revealed heartbeat but then a 12 wk mc on November 21st, and now we find ourselves here. As the due date of June 4th approaches for both of us I am filled with dread as to how I will make it through the day. I had longed to be pregnant by then in order to ease the pain but last weekend I got my period to complete my final cycle and realised it would not be. The past six months have been the worst of my life, every failed month has brought the pain back and has reduced me to tears. I am told that it will start to improve once the date has passed, that is good to hear because presently it feels like life can't get much harder. My salvation has been my beautiful little boy. He reminds me that I have so much more than many other women ttc and that I should count him as my greatest blessing. I do, every day, but the pain is still such a huge great hole where my baby should now be. I will be thinking of you on June 4th and praying for strength for you to make it through the day. Hold your family close and believe that your baby will make it to you so that 4th June 2012 will not be this painful xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Spoomie-Thank you so much.. It will deff. be a hard day for me, as well as for you.. and having this second mc will make it the that much more difficult.. this was my last chance and I had it.. but again lost another.. I am leaving my doctor and finding a new one that will actually do something for me.. have had 2 losses in 6 months.. obviously there is something going on and I dont want to go through it again for my doctor to do something..


----------



## laura_2010

so sorry for you lilrojo :hugs: Hope you can fins some anwsers x


----------

